# Back from Colorado



## poolman67 (Oct 8, 2012)

Elk 6x6


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes sir!!! and now the work begins.


----------



## deadend (Oct 8, 2012)

Story is mandatory.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 9, 2012)

Fine elk.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

nice!!!!

story please...


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok here is the story like any good Florida hunter it starts with corn and a spot light. Ha Ha. No just kidding. The outfitter I went with leases land from a private person. The land belongs to the wildlife for ranch program which allows hunters to gun hunt during the rut and also guarantees a tag. On the 1st morning of the hunt I passed on a big 5x5 because my heart was set on a 6x6.  On the second evening hunt the guide and myself were glassing a hillside. We saw several elk and heard 3 bulls bugling, never got a look at any of the bulls, but decided to go after the one that had the deepest bugle. Which was about a half a mile away. We hiked down one hill and up another. When we got to the elk they were in some oak brush about 15 feet tall. We were no more than 50 to 75 yards away but could only get a glimpse. The bull was bugling cows were all over. The guide hit the cow call a couple of times. But the bull stayed in the brush , but a young cow came our way. She walked passed us about 20 yards away. Then she saw us but didn't know what we were and ran back to the herd. After about 20 minutes the elk started to head down hill and was coming out of the oak brush about 200 yards from us. a couple of cows and a 4x4, but still the big bull stayed in the brush. Dark was coming fast and we had to make a move. We decide to head into the oak brush after the bull. As we got to the brush we spooked a cow and she ran off about 100 yards and took the whole herd with her. I guess with the low light and a strong wind in our face she didn't know what we were so she didn't run to far. This happened 3 times. It was getting dark when the elk and us were both out of the oak brush. We finally got our 1st look at the bull a 6x6. About 175 to 200 yard shot. One shoot and the bull ran about 20 yard and pilled up.


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 11, 2012)

where's the "like" button???


----------



## deadend (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice! What'd you kill him with?  How'd you get him out?


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 11, 2012)

shot with a Thompson pro hunter in 300 win mag. As far as getting him out all, I can say is thank you for outfitters.


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 10, 2013)

Heck of a hunt!


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 10, 2013)

I want to go on a bow hunt bad! Awesome elk congrats!


----------



## doates (Jan 11, 2013)

I always wondered how you get all that meat out? ATV??


----------



## moodman (Jan 11, 2013)

sweet!!


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great job. Congrats!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome. Congrats on a nice one, and a cool hunt.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 17, 2013)

doates said:


> I always wondered how you get all that meat out? ATV??



Quarter, debone, back.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 25, 2013)

great job.... thats one thing I wont to kill before I die


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## Dan DeBord (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats . A good pack mule or horses work good for moving elk.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats! Elk is like no other high. Everyone that I take to Colorado gets addicted


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome


----------

